# Recommendations for a good Food Dehydrator



## BavarianPrepper (Jan 25, 2016)

I plan to buy a food dehydrator.
I found a lot on Amazon and all the other websites. But after reading all this reviews I'm more confused than convinced.
So maybe one of you guys have a recommendation for a good model.

Thanks.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BavarianPrepper said:


> I plan to buy a food dehydrator.
> I found a lot on Amazon and all the other websites. But after reading all this reviews I'm more confused than convinced.
> So maybe one of you guys have a recommendation for a good model.
> 
> Thanks.


 Only 2 that I would call top notch for home owner dehydrators.

Excalibur is number 1

LEM is number 2


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My Foodsaver was inexpensive but still going strong after 10 years.

Buy quality bag material

EDIT: Whoops, was thinking vac sealer for some reason............


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Excalibur!!


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> My Foodsaver was inexpensive but still going strong after 10 years.
> 
> Buy quality bag material


He was asking for dehydrator recommendations.


----------



## BavarianPrepper (Jan 25, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> My Foodsaver was inexpensive but still going strong after 10 years.
> 
> Buy quality bag material


I have a Foodsaver and my wife really likes him. We use him a lot for long term rice and pasta storage. And you are right quality bags are the key.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Excalibur is my choice when drying foods that require heat.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You can make your own for the cost of a card board box a fan and hotplate. I have a big trailer mounted smoker which works great too..using the same format. Just steel as opposed to cardboard. The ****** used to hang it in a tree and instruct the squaws keep the flies shooed off..most likely. I aint sure you need a storebought model in other words..but kindly keep us posted if you decide to buy one. Thanks.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Agree with the Excalibur 3926TB Food Dehydrator - gets great reviews! We'll be buying one soon..

Robot Check


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I have two Golden Harvest I've been using for years and works great. Roy


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't go out and buy one, at least retail at first. A lot of the stuff I've gotten is from 
garage sales. I'd get a used one, try it out and see if you really have enough need to 
purchase a good, big unit. Don't forget, dehydration doesn't mean that the bearries or
whatever will keep real long term.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

You can also dehydrate in your oven if it will control the temperature low enough.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Excalibur seems to be the best....bass pro has a redhead brand that seems to be the same.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

darsk20 said:


> You can also dehydrate in your oven if it will control the temperature low enough.


Yes, I've done this before, but it takes a long time! Set the oven to the lowest possible temp - as long as it shows on, then wait...depending on what your dehydrating, could be 6-8 hours...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The best strategy for po folks oven dehydrating is put the oven as low as it will go. Most times thats 200. The one we have goes to 180 I think. Open the oven door to the first notch where it will stay open un aided. That will put the interior at around 140 which is just right for dehydrating. A small fan pointed toward the partially open over door will make it go much faster and more uniformly. The contents need a shuffle from from to back a few times. When it turns to shoe leather its ready. Six or seven hours maybe.


----------



## BavarianPrepper (Jan 25, 2016)

I got a brand new one at a garage sale in the neighborhood on saturday. It is not a Excalibur but it is a new one for under 40 bugs. It is the brand by Academy "Home Country" So far i made some Jerky and right now i have Kiwi and Oranges in the dehydrator. I will do some more drying and decide if I go with a bigger Excalibur.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just spotted this dehydrator on Woot. Nesco has always had a decent reputation. Also posted the review page
American Harvest Fd80 Square Food Dehydrator for $80.99 + free shipping - home, food-dehydrator
Dehydrator Review: Nesco/American Harvest FD-80 Square-Shaped Dehydrator


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If you want to try one out without a huge investment then the one sold by H-mart Hmart.com: Yobo Home Food Dehydrator - White might be a good entry level device


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BavarianPrepper said:


> I got a brand new one at a garage sale in the neighborhood on saturday. It is not a Excalibur but it is a new *one for under 40 bugs*. It is the brand by Academy "Home Country" So far i made some Jerky and right now i have Kiwi and Oranges in the dehydrator. I will do some more drying and decide if I go with a bigger Excalibur.


Sounds like a good buy ........ well, depending on the size of the bugs?


----------



## yulback (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree with ROM that in a survival situation a warm meal is awesome. It would definitely be a morale booster for me. Yeah I've ate cold stuff camping but a warm meal feels soothing especially when temperatures are below freezing. Nice tip.


----------

